# state test... study - training



## ma2va92 (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey All
          shaking in my boots.. i guess is the best way to say whats going on .. I am going to be taking the State Test for EMT-B this coming Saturday... I have been taking calls for the past few months at our vol rescue squad... logged in about 60 calls so far.. have done the ER time...about 16 hrs.... I feel very good about the written part of the test.....and the hands on stuff I do great in the class setting and when I'm in the feild....Our Capt. says I handel pt. care bettter than some B's that have been runing for years... 
But ya know the idea  of someone watching over my shoulder at the test to make sure I get a correct BP or spider strap someone the right way .. ect.. scare the ---- out of me..... 
  It's the getting ready part that is important.. I have gone to many many web sites that give question... and I'll take them over and over again... books and booklets .. that I have gotten read.. read and then read it one more time... 

I got one of the new books.. about a month or so ago.. freash off the press

 EMT- Basic Review    A Case-Based Approach
 by  Kaye Nagell  and  Neil Coker 

this has been great... know that if I'm able to do this book [appox. 500 pg's] I can get the state test and the national testing done...
..
add this in with being able to go on a lot of calls... using the website's on the net.. 
I feel good about the test...

BUT PLEASE DON"T LOOK OVER MY SHOULDER 


I'm just a old fart.. trying to learn.... 49 yo... that hated school ... but loving doing the volly stuff now


----------



## Luno (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay, just two things, if on practicals you completely blank, 

*1. BSI/Scene Safe
2. ABCs Airway, Breathing, Circulation*

everything else is secondary


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Oct 12 2004, 08:38 AM
> * Okay, just two things, if on practicals you completely blank,
> 
> 1. BSI/Scene Safe
> ...


 Good advice there.

_*#3: Call for ALS intercept.*_


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 12, 2004)

Just relax!  Most states have a provision for you to take each station more than once if necessary, at the training supervisor's discretion.  When I took my ALS hands on, we had to do ALS and BLS and everyone failed at least one station, but we were allowed to retake them (we had 18 total stations, you could fail up to 5 times).

You'll be fine, you sound like you've put a heck of a lot of work into it.  Just pretend you're really on a scene and the person looking over your shoulder isn't an examiner, but a concerned family member.


----------



## Margaritaville (Oct 12, 2004)

I just could not let this go by without putting my 2 cents in.

Last month I evaluated paramedic students for thier registry. These students were from 4 different states. And do you know what they all had in common? They were nervous as the devil in church.

And you know what - when I took EMT, CRT, and my paramedic I felt the same way and probably looked a whole lot sillier!!!

As an evaluator here is how I feel - 

1. I've been there too.
2. I am here to pass you and I want you to succeed.
3. If you fail something, it is because of what you did, not what I did.
4. Tell me out loud what you are doing, don't assume I have seen everything you've 
    done.

Here are some extra tips in case you have not been told by your instructor -

1. Please dress appropriately. Ask your instructor what you should wear. T-shirts with offensive messages are not acceptable (had a student with that on/ was distracting).

2. Use your manners - i.e. yes sir, no ma'm, etc.

3. Remember to Breathe. Take a deep breath to help you relax before every station.
     (I tell people - before you start - take a breath).

4. When in doubt, go back to your ABC's. Can't go wrong there.

5. Most of all, remember - You Know This Information - You Will Do Fine!!
    This is a process we all have to go through. You are not the first and certainly not
     the last.

I wish you the best in your endeavor. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 12, 2004)

You'll do fine!

I studied... and studied... and studied.  I went through thousands of review questions (really), and bought the EMT Basic hands-on training video.  I went crazy studying for the test.  I passed 

Here are the two things people always forget:
1.  Verbalize - "I have taken BSI precautions, is the scene safe?"
2.  C-Spine first on traumas

Good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 12, 2004)

Also, a good rule of thumb is to go with your first instinct (whether it be for treatment, assessment, or anything else).

Relax, and your training will kick in.


----------



## centaur532 (Oct 13, 2004)

Talk yourself through the entire process.  It'll help you relax, let's the examiner know what you're doing, and helps you not to forget.  Remember, talk, talk, talk!  It really helped me when I was in EMT school.  I had traction splints put on, and was backboarded, and I helped people by talking them through the process, and in turn helped myself.  You cannot talk enough on this test.  
Additionally, what was mentioned earlier.  The examiners are there to pass you.  If you fail 1 station, chances are you can retake it.  Fail more than 1, you'll have to redo the practical.
I have faith in you that you won't fail.  You'll be fine.  It's nervewracking for everyone.  You can also tell your examiner that.  They'll probably go easier on you, especially if you forget something but you realize it afterwards.  Explain that.  ie. you forgot to check radial pulse before splinting a wrist.  "Before splinting, I would have checked the radial pulses.  I realize that I forgot, but my partner in the field would have caught that."
Anyway, you'll be fine.  http://www.emtlife.com/style_images/1/icon1.gif


----------



## MMiz (Oct 13, 2004)

centaur532,

Great advice, and let me be the first to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## ma2va92 (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Oct 12 2004, 10:58 PM
> * Also, a good rule of thumb is to go with your first instinct (whether it be for treatment, assessment, or anything else).
> 
> Relax, and your training will kick in. *


 not really sure about this.. being my first and second instinct. got me my first and second ex-wife..... LOL

thank you all....

getting ready...


----------



## ma2va92 (Oct 22, 2004)

======================UPDATE==============


I just got the results .. from my state exam .... P A S S E D ......

YAAAAAHOOooooooooo 

well drop my draws... I'm happy camper ..... 

ok now i think I will be able to sleep again   lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 22, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*


----------



## MMiz (Oct 22, 2004)

*CONGRATS!*


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations!!

Chimp


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 22, 2004)

Told ya so.    

Good job!


----------



## ma2va92 (Oct 23, 2004)

well each of you  put your two cents worth in.. so when it came time to test a had a pocket full of support coins.........just a thank you to each one of you...


----------



## Luno (Oct 24, 2004)

Git 'r' done, atta boy


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GVRS672_@Oct 22 2004, 09:07 AM
> *======================UPDATE==============
> 
> 
> ...





*Congratulations!    

I am happy for you, and proud of you! Welcome to the forum, by the way!*


----------

